# Error libssl [solucionado]

## YosWinK

Ya me parecia a mi que la aventura con gentoo iba bastante bien ....

Resumo:

Ayer intentaba instalar prelink, primero hice el típico SYNC de rigor y me dio por leer la frase que ponía al finalizar, que mas o menos traducido venia a decir que actualizara el portage.

Muy bien,  compruebo que paquetes se van a actualizar y resulta que salen 40 ... uff, venga, vale, acepto y actualizo.

Al rato vuelvo para mirarlo y resulta que se ha salido del emerge por un error despues de unos 17 paquetes.  El error decia algo asi como que no habia podido descargar el paquete.

Tirando de recurso   :Cool:   ejecuto otra vez el "emerge portage" por si acaso, pero ahora se para en el primer paquete y suelta tal que esto: 

 *Quote:*   

>  error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.6: cannot open share object file: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

Al intentar "emerger" cualquier otra cosa pasa lo mismo.

La cosa se complica cuando reinicio el ordenador y tampoco carga el GDM por el mismo error. Se pone feo el tema   :Crying or Very sad: 

Tratando de solucionarlo, creo llegar a la conclusion que el libssl es una biblioteca del paquete openssl (secure socket layer) asi que mirando un poco mi sistema me encuentro con que tengo instalado la version 0.9.7c-r1 de openssl (si miramos el error vemos que indica una version 0.9.6) creo que hay esta el problema pero no tengo ni idea de como solucionarlo. ¿Como le indico al sistema que la nueva biblioteca esta en otro sitio?

Gracias a todos.

Saludos.Last edited by YosWinK on Mon Jan 12, 2004 1:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## trompa

Pues debe ser que te instalo las 0.9.7 y te borro las 0.9.6, tienes que hacer un 

```

revdep-rebuild --soname libssl.so.0.9.6

```

Para recompilar todas las aplicaciones que usaen esas librerias.

Pero el problema que tenia yo al hacer esto era que el wget no me iba asi que tuve que hacer un enlace a  las 0.9.7 que simulara las librerias 0.9.6, asi el wget da mensajes de error pero funciona asi:

```

ln -sf /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6

```

Una vez todo recompilado ya no necesitas el link y el wget ya no te dará error tampoco.

Editado: He vuelto a leer el post, es que solo lo habia visto por encima  :Smile: . 

Sí, el problema que te da el portage (casi) seguro que es al hacer wget. Recompila, no te contentes con linkar las librerias que si no te daran mensajes de warning y algunas aplicaciones seguiran sin ir.

----------

## trompa

Pensais que el error de eliminar las librerias 0.9.6 antes de reconstruir el sistema es un bug del ebuild que habría que reportar?, es que creo recordar que al emerge openssl te dicen que hagas lo del revdep-rebuild y luego elimines las 0.9.6, pero es que ya las eliminó el portage así que eso está mal, y te jode todo.

----------

## YosWinK

En cuanto llegue a casa, lo pruebo y te cuento.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## YosWinK

ufff de mal en peor ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Despues de ejecutar: 

```
revdep-rebuild --soname libssl.so.0.9.6 
```

Me sale algo tal que esto (perdon por la parrafada):

```

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps -soname libssl.so.0.9.6 =app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r1 =dev-tcltk/tls-1.4.1 =gnome-base/control-center-1.4.0.5-r1 =gnome-base/gdm-2.4.1.7-r1 =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3 =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.4.1 =gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.4.1 =gnome-base/libgnome-2.4.0 =gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1 =gnome-extra/libgsf-1.8.2 =kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.4 =net-fs/samba-3.0.0-r1 =net-ftp/ftp-0.17-r3 =net-ftp/proftpd-1.2.9 =net-misc/openssh-3.6.1_p2 =net-misc/wget-1.8.2-r2 =net-print/cups-1.1.20 =net-www/links-2.1_pre14 =sys-libs/lib-compat-1.3 =x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.4.2 

!!! Error: -a is an invalid short action or option.

Result is not OK, you have following chances:

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

De las soluciones que sugiere, he intentado cambiando el keywords y poniendo el -X, ambos en el make.conf. Pero ná. No se si es ahí donde se debe cambiar.

Pero aqui no acaba la cosa ya que intentando crear el enlace, ejecutando: 

```
 ln -sf /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6 
```

me ha dado cuenta de que no existe en mi /usr/lib ningun archivo que se llame libssl. 

Prometido que el emerge dice que tengo instalado openssl. 

Aiss que fregao.  :Confused: 

Gracias por anticipado.

----------

## trompa

y si haces un emerge -s openssl que te dice?

----------

## YosWinK

Tal que esto ...

```

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : openssl ]

[ Applications found : 5 ]

 

*  dev-libs/openssl

      Latest version available: 0.9.7c-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.9.7c-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 4,858 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.openssl.org/

      Description: Toolkit for SSL v2/v3 and TLS v1

```

Creo recordar que al emerge el openssl nuevo, salio algun tipo de error que ignore ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## trompa

Pues ahi te dice que lo tienes instalado, pero reinstalalo por si acaso, si el portage no te va, lo pillas de /usr/portage/distfiles y lo instalas manualmente.

----------

## RAPUL

Te has dado cuenta que estás usando:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

pues a mi me sale como última openssl:

```

crujido oofice # emerge -p openssl

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6k

```

Y a ti te salía:

```

*  dev-libs/openssl

      Latest version available: 0.9.7c-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.9.7c-r1 

```

Me imagino que lo sabías pero quizás hacer un revdep-rebuild con ~x86 pueda ser un poco kamikaze.

----------

## YosWinK

Ostias !! 

Pues ahi va a estar el error. Puto ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"  ¿como habra llegado eso hasta mi make.conf ? ¿ lo he puesto yo o viene de serie? bueno es igual ....

Restauro el make.conf a su estado estable 

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=""  
```

y ahora claro , la version del openssl cambia.

He desisntalado la version actual

```
emerge unmerge openssl
```

y al ir a emerger la nueva version me dice que el wget no funciona porque no encuentra la libreria del openssl ... pescailla que se muerde la cola.

Necesito emergerlo sin conexion a i-net pero solo tengo los fuentes, y con eso no me vale para usar el emerge --usepkg que es para binarios ¿no?

¿Que hacer ... ?

Muchas gracias otra vez.

----------

## RAPUL

Lo primero, el valor por defecto estable para x86 es:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

```

Y respecto a la descarga puedes intentar bajarlo por otros medios usando ftp, lynx o cualquier otro navegador o cliente ftp pues me imagino que habrá alguno que no use la librería de openssl.

Puedes usar por ejemplo este mirror:

```

ftp://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/openssl-0.9.6k.tar.gz

http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/openssl-0.9.6k.tar.gz

```

usando el comando ftp o el lynx. Seguro que hay algún medio con el que puedas descargarlo sin usar el openssl.

----------

## YosWinK

Rapul gracias por lo del keyword, lo apunto.

El archivo ya lo tengo descargado, (lo he descargado desde el win y lo puedo pillar montando la particion) la pregunta era:

¿como instalo el archivo con las fuentes usando el emerge? ¿es eso posible?  supongo que si ... pero aun no se como. ¿Tengo que hacer una compilacion a mano? 

Muchas dudas aún.

----------

## RAPUL

A ver primero debes copiar la fuente a:

```

/usr/portage/distfiles

```

Y luego como siempre:

```

emerge openssl

```

No sé, es lo de siempre,... ¿no has instalado nunca nada con el emerge?

----------

## trompa

Pues yo tengo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" y me va bien, eso si despues de recompilar odo, q, supongo, alguna vez tendras que hacer cuando el 0.9.7 se pase a x86

----------

## RAPUL

Si claro, si yo no digo no usar Gentoo inestable pero creo que la rama inestable debería usarla gente siendo conscientes que van a encontrarse con muchos fallos y problemas.

Pero normalmente la gente que la usa ni siquiera reporta los fallos en https://bugs.gentoo.org que es donde deberían reportarse los errores que pueden ser debidos a fallos que no son debidos a malas configuraciones de los usuarios.

Yo cuando pruebo un paquete y no me va lo primero que reviso es mi /etc/make.conf, desactivo distcc, ccache y compilo otra vez. Si falla me voy a bugs.gentoo.org y sino busco en el foro. Y sino google... Y sino publico el fallo en bugs.gentoo.org y ayudo a que se elimine el bug.

Por eso yo recomiendo Gentoo estable para la mayoría y Gentoo inestable para gente que le guste probar de vez en cuando y ayudar a reportar errores así como para desarrolladores.

----------

## YosWinK

Señores siento que esto se este convirtiendo en el rosario de la aurora pero aqui sigo con los mismos problemas. Voy a ver si, por lo menos, soy capaz de documentarlos o directamente tengo que sacar el windows me del rincon de las pelusas ....  :Embarassed: 

Un par de cosas:

 *Quote:*   

>  No sé, es lo de siempre,... ¿no has instalado nunca nada con el emerge?

 

Si habia intalado cosas con el emerge pero no bajando manualmente la fuente. Ya he aprendido para la proxima.

 *Quote:*   

> Pues yo tengo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" y me va bien, eso si despues de recompilar todo, q, supongo, alguna vez tendras que hacer cuando el 0.9.7 se pase a x86

 

¿A qué te refieres con recompilar todo? a ver si voy a estar metiendo la pata por ahí. 

Ahora la situacion actual. He probado a emerger la fuente descargada de la web directamente (www.openssl.org) la version 0.9.6k y sigue dando problemas. Algo pasa que el emerge termina, aunque con problemas pero al buscarlo pone que esta instalado.    :Confused: 

Mil disculpas por poner esta parrafada pero es la salida del 

```
emerge --verbose openssl 
```

Pongo solo las partes 'raritas' que el resto es muy largo.

```
# environment

SYNC = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

# environment

shmdir = /mnt/.shm

# environment

RSYNC_RETRIES = 3

# environment

BUILD_PREFIX = /var/tmp/portage

# variable set hash-table stats:

# Load=199/1024=19%, Rehash=0, Collisions=29/280=10%

# Directories

# No files, no impossibilities in 0 directories.

# Implicit Rules

# No implicit rules.

# Pattern-specific variable values

# No pattern-specific variable values.

# Files

# Not a target:

asn1:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

des:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

rc5:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

pkcs7:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

rand:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

sha:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

idea:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

hmac:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

pkcs12:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

dsa:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

dh:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

bn:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

bio:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

r:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

rsa:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

comp:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

bf:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

asm/yx86-elf.o:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

md4:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

rc2:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

x509v3:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

ripemd:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

buffer:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

rc4:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

evp:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

objects:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

pem:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

asm/co86-elf.o:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

lhash:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

txt_db:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

x509:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

cast:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

md5:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

stack:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

dso:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

mdc2:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

links:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

err:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# Not a target:

conf:

#  Command-line target.

#  Implicit rule search has not been done.

#  Modification time never checked.

#  File has not been updated.

# files hash-table stats:

# Load=39/1024=4%, Rehash=0, Collisions=1/39=3%

# VPATH Search Paths

# No `vpath' search paths.

# No general (`VPATH' variable) search path.

# Finished Make data base on Thu Jan  8 01:14:14 2004

```

Pero aparte de eso recogido con una redireccion de salida aparece en pantalla estas lineas:

```
 /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh   /var/tmp/portage/openssl-0.9.6k/image//usr/share/man/man1 : No such file or directory.

mv: cannot stat 'passwd.1': "No such file or directory"

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh   /var/tmp/portage/openssl-0.9.6k/image//usr/share/man/man3 : No such file or directory.

mv: cannot stat 'rand.3': "No such file or directory"

chmod: failed to get atributes of /var/tmp/portage/openssl-0.9.6k/image//usr/libpkgconfig

```

El emerge me instala todo lo que es documentacion y tal pero no se sabe nada de la biblioteca libssl . No está.

Ufff .... tendra esto solucion? no la encuentro ... 

Gracias otra vez (prometo que cuando se solucione esto, quitare las parrafadas para que al entrar al post la barra de desplazamiento se pueda ver  :Razz:  )

----------

## RAPUL

Ale otro listado más brutal aunque lo he filtrado un poquitin. Comparalo con el tuyo...

```

rapul@crujido rapul $ etcat -f openssl |grep -v man |grep -v doc

 * dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6k

/usr

/usr/share

/usr/share/emacs

/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp

/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/c-indentation.el

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/openssl

/usr/bin/c_rehash

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6

/usr/lib/libcrypto.a

/usr/lib/libssl.a

/usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0

/usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.6

/usr/lib/libcrypto.so

/usr/lib/libssl.so.0

/usr/lib/libssl.so

/usr/include

/usr/include/openssl

/usr/include/openssl/e_os.h

/usr/include/openssl/e_os2.h

/usr/include/openssl/crypto.h

/usr/include/openssl/tmdiff.h

/usr/include/openssl/opensslv.h

/usr/include/openssl/opensslconf.h

/usr/include/openssl/ebcdic.h

/usr/include/openssl/symhacks.h

/usr/include/openssl/md2.h

/usr/include/openssl/md4.h

/usr/include/openssl/md5.h

/usr/include/openssl/sha.h

/usr/include/openssl/mdc2.h

/usr/include/openssl/hmac.h

/usr/include/openssl/ripemd.h

/usr/include/openssl/des.h

/usr/include/openssl/rc2.h

/usr/include/openssl/rc4.h

/usr/include/openssl/rc5.h

/usr/include/openssl/idea.h

/usr/include/openssl/blowfish.h

/usr/include/openssl/cast.h

/usr/include/openssl/bn.h

/usr/include/openssl/rsa.h

/usr/include/openssl/dsa.h

/usr/include/openssl/dh.h

/usr/include/openssl/dso.h

/usr/include/openssl/buffer.h

/usr/include/openssl/bio.h

/usr/include/openssl/stack.h

/usr/include/openssl/safestack.h

/usr/include/openssl/lhash.h

/usr/include/openssl/rand.h

/usr/include/openssl/err.h

/usr/include/openssl/objects.h

/usr/include/openssl/obj_mac.h

/usr/include/openssl/evp.h

/usr/include/openssl/asn1.h

/usr/include/openssl/asn1_mac.h

/usr/include/openssl/pem.h

/usr/include/openssl/pem2.h

/usr/include/openssl/x509.h

/usr/include/openssl/x509_vfy.h

/usr/include/openssl/x509v3.h

/usr/include/openssl/conf.h

/usr/include/openssl/conf_api.h

/usr/include/openssl/txt_db.h

/usr/include/openssl/pkcs7.h

/usr/include/openssl/pkcs12.h

/usr/include/openssl/comp.h

/usr/include/openssl/ssl.h

/usr/include/openssl/ssl2.h

/usr/include/openssl/ssl3.h

/usr/include/openssl/ssl23.h

/usr/include/openssl/tls1.h

/etc

/etc/ssl

/etc/ssl/misc

/etc/ssl/misc/CA.sh

/etc/ssl/misc/CA.pl

/etc/ssl/misc/der_chop

/etc/ssl/misc/c_hash

/etc/ssl/misc/c_info

/etc/ssl/misc/c_issuer

/etc/ssl/misc/c_name

/etc/ssl/certs

/etc/ssl/private

/etc/ssl/lib

/etc/ssl/openssl.cnf

```

Ah y perdona:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Un par de cosas:
> 
> Cita:
> ...

 

Pensaba que sabias que el emerge basicamente hace un wget, deja las fuentes en /usr/portage/distfiles, luego descomprime las fuentes en /var/tmp/portage/paquete/work/, hace configure y el make que proceda en /var/tmp/portage/paquete/work/... y luego lo instala en / donde toque. 

Bueno hace algunas cosas más pero basicamente hace eso...

Así que bajar manualmente las fuentes y ponerlas en /usr/portage/distfiles o copiarlas del live-cd o de donde quieras... solamente hace que el emerge ya no tenga que hacer el wget... que era precisamente lo que no te iba... antes.

----------

## KrS

Yo obtuve un error similar al pasar de mi antigua gentoo 1.2 a la 1.4, con el consiguiente cambio/actualizacion de gcc y demás, y lo solucioné de una manera sencilla (despues de mucho machacarme el coco y buscar mucha info), simplemente ejecuté:

```
#ldconfig
```

No sé si a ti te solucionará el problema, pero a mi me puso todo en su sitio   :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## YosWinK

Siento tener que seguir alargando este coñazo de hilo y encima para postear malas noticias ... 

Estado actual: despues de quitar el atributo ssl del USE ahora directamente el emerge sale con un error que creo fundamentalmente es del VPATH. 

```
!!! ERROR: dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6k failed

Function src-compile. Line 67, Existcode 2

(no error message)

```

ldconfig no solucionó nada.

De todas formas gracias por la recomendación.

Otra idea que se me ocurre que puede estar jodiendo el tema es que el emerge parchea el paquete original con otra version:

```
Applaying openssl-0.9.6i-gentoo.diff  [ok]
```

Parchea con la version i y el paquete es la k ¿tendra algo que ver?

Gracias a todos los que os estais molestando en este rollo y mañana si no conseguimos solucionarlo lo posteo en el foro general (haber si me acuerdo del ingles   :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## r0sk

Te cuento, tenía el sistema con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", osea en la rama inestable, "experimental" o como quieras llamarla cuando andaban por la versión 0.9.6 del openssl, un buen día al hacer un emerge sync y emerge world me doy cuenta de que habían cambiado a la versión 0.9.7 (obvio las letras de las versiones "j", "k"... porque no las recuerdo). 

El tema es que todos los programas que estaban compilados para utilizar libssl (los había compilado con esa flag) rompían todos por el cambio de versión. De ahí lo del revdep-rebuild, que "recompila" esos programas todos con la nueva versión openssl (en teoría). En la práctica a mi personalmente me rompió más software todavía. Se crearon conflictos entre las dos versiones de openssl y bueno, después de pelearme tanto o más de lo que estás haciendo tú, al final he sacado algo en limpio. No volveré a usar la rama inestable. 

Pero no me quedó más que reinstalar. Intenté también de varios modos pasar mi sistema a la rama estable quitando programas y metiendo los estables y demás, pero no conseguí nada. Al final opté por reinstalar todo y NUNCA más usar ~x86 (quizás sea radicalismo, pero en máquinas en producción no quiero jugármela de nuevo). De todas formas, después de haber buscado información en internet encontré cosas en bugs.gentoo.org, así que supongo que a alguien se le iría la mano  :Sad: . Un saludo y mucha suerte. 

Si al final lo das arreglado apunta los pasos, porque quizás puedas ayudar a más gente que está en tu misma situación.

----------

## YosWinK

Muchas gracias tambien a ti r0sk por aportar una solución aunque sea drástica ....

Vale, hasta aqui las pruebas. No encuentro solución.  Si algun día encuentro manera de arreglarlo prometo que lo pondré.  Ya que tenía el sistema en la rama inestable sin saberlo (pobre aprendriz ...) , lo voy a dejar asi porque bajar de la inestable a la estable , casi que no (menudo follon de dependencias y encima sin tener conexion a internet).

Situación final:

En la rama inestable el emerge sale con un error. En la rama estable tambien. No tengo ningun archivo que se llame libssl ni libcryto.

Lo que se sabe de este tema en https://bugs.gentoo.org es lo siguiente:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32292

Fecha

Puesto el 29/10/2003

Descripcion

Viene a decir que usando la rama inestable, realizón un emerge -u y este incluia una actualizacion a la ultima version de openssl 0.9.7c . Despues de la acutalización los archivos libssl y libcrypto no estaban. Esto hacia que no funcionara el wget  asi como otros programas.  (Es justo lo que me paso a mí).

Resolución

La solución propuesta por el chiquillo de gentoo fue la siguiente:

```

Puedes recompilar todos los paquetes que hacen referencia a openssl 0.9.6 usando revdep-rebuild

# revdep-rebuild --soname libssl.so.0.9.6

# revdep-rebuild --soname libcrypto.so.0.9.6

Despues de esto puedes borrar /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6 y /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.6"
```

Para el caso que se cuenta aqui funcionó. 

En el mio el revdep-rebuild sale con un error.  Así que mi gozo en un pozo.

Conclusión

El bug se concluyó con un INVALID.  que implica que no es un bug   :Confused: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34173

Fecha

Puesto el 23/11/2003

Descripcion

Viene a sugerir que no siempre el revdep-rebuild funciona y que creando los enlaces a mano (como ya habeis dicho por aquí) y despues haciendo el revdep-rebuild sí que funciona correctamente.

Resolución

Pues le contesta el pivito de turno,  que los enlaces a mano, a veces funcionan pero no siempre, que los archivos son incompatibles (a nivel binario).

Dice que mucha gente tiene este bug y (creo entender) que lo que hay que hacer es el revdep-rebuild encuanto sale el primer mensaje de error ya que si se intenta emerger la version 0.9.7 se estropea el rebuild de la 0.9.6 (joder lo que me ha pasado a mí).

Conclusión

El que reportó el bug dice que entiende lo que le ha contao el figura (que majo) pero que sigue teniendo el error en el revdep-rebuild que si le dicen alguna solución ....

El tema esta abierto, estaré al loro ....

(espero que las traducciones estén medio bien)

Fin de la historia. Muchas gracias a todos por la colabaración y aunque tenga que reinstalar todo esto me quedo con la ayuda de todos y con todo lo que ha prendido trasteando con este error.   :Wink: 

P.D: y si alguien me pasa el paquete precompilado .... que pasaría? Pentium II. Como en los gijoes, proximo episodio en tu casa !

----------

## YosWinK

Parecía que no .... pero sí. Tenía solución. Un poco escondidilla pero tenía solución. Espero que esto le sirva a mucha gente para ahorrarse el tiempo que hemos gastado los demás.

Solución

Primero decir que mi solución consta de dos partes.

Parte I. Desinstalación de emerge progress bar

(si no tienes instalado el emerge-progress, con la parte II vale)

Tenía instalada en mi sistema la barrita de progreso tan cuca que apareció por aquí un tiempo atras: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118589 Version: 0.1-r1

Pues después de comerme el coco con errores en la compilación, tanto de la versión 0.9.6 como 0.9.7 de openssl me di cuenta de que si usaba la opción: NOPROGRESS="yes" emerge openssl , para desabilitar la barra el emerge fallaba en la compilación, pero  que si hacía el emerge con la barra activa (por defecto) el emerge terminaba satisfactoriamente pero el sistema seguía sin libssl ni libcryto ni ná. 

Esto me resultaba rarisímo, así que me decidi a desinstalarla y ver que pasaba.

```
 emerge unmerge emerge-progress  
```

A partir de aquí, dejando el sistema en la rama inestable (~86) repito el emerge openssl y ... !!! compila bien !!!. Ahora sí que tengo instalado la versión 0.9.7 de openssl con su respectivo libssl.so.0.9.7 y libcrypto (ambos en /usr/lib/)

Parte II. Solucionando el error de libssl.so.0.9.6

A pesar de que el emerge funcionó seguimos con el error del principio:

 *Quote:*   

> error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.6: cannot open share object file: No such file or directory 
> 
> 

 

Vamos a solucinarlo, primero nos aseguramos que, llegados a este punto, tenemos lo siguiente: 

1. El sistema en la rama inestable 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~86"
```

2- Esta instalada la version 0.9.7 de openssl 

```
emerge -s openssl
```

Si no nos deja obtener los paquetes desde el emerge porque el wget no funciona, los bajamos a mano (yo lo hice usando el win de la otra partición porque ni wget, ni ftp, ni links2 funcionaban. Una buena alternativa seria usar un livecd y colocarlos en nuestro sistema) de www.openssl.org y los colocamos en /usr/portage/distfiles..

3. Los archivos libssl.so.0.9.7 y libcrypto.so.0.9.7 existen y se encuentra en /usr/lib/

Si llegados a este punto intentamos un repdev-rebuild no funcinará correctamente y saldrá algún error rarillo (al menos en mi caso) así que previamente vamos a crear unos enlaces que reemplacen a los ficheros que no encuentra (...0.9.6)  y que apunten a los nuevos (... 0.9.7) 

Paso 1.

```
ln -sf /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6 

ln -sf /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.6 

```

Paso 2.

Bien, hecho esto, ahora el sistema no debería dar ningún error (o por lo menos el wget y el gdm), el problema es que esto sería dejar una chapuza muy seria así que vamos a ejecutar repdev-rebuild para que arregle un poco el tema.

```
repdev-rebuild --soname libssl.so.0.9.6
```

Paso 2a. Problemas.

Si el repdev-rebuild te da un error, seguramente sea de este tipo:  *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy
> 
> "=media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.5-r1". 

 

Si es así, yo lo solucione re-emergiendo la versión de la aplicación que te salga, porque seguramente tengas una anterior. En ese ejemplo: 

emerge gimp-print (estando en la rama inestable !).

Después de esto ejecutamos de nuevo el revdep-rebuild (acordaros de borrar los direcotorios temporales que crea en /root/ antes de volver a ejecutar el revdep)

Paso 3 

Ejecutamos lo mismo con libcryto por si acaso ...

```
repdev-rebuild --soname libcrypto.so.0.9.6
```

Paso 4 

Borramos los anteriores enlaces.

```
rm /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6 

rm /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.6 

```

FIN !! Con eso a mí me funcionó.

Al final era culpa del emerge-progress, cuidado si alguno lo utiliza ... el resto de la solución estaba en lo que habiais posteado antes.

Muchas gracias a todos los que os habeis molestado en escribir soluciones, esta claro que sin los post anteriores nunca hubiera encontrado la solución.

He aprendido algo:

"El cambio es poderoso. Ten siempre el anzuelo en el agua. En el remanso donde menos lo esperes, hallarás un pez" 

Ovidio

----------

## RAPUL

Me alegro que ya te funcione.

Yo creo que siempre hay manera de arreglar algo sin reinstalar aunque a veces cueste más tiempo y esfuerzo pero es más bonito.

Por cierto no caí en el emerge-progress yo tambien lo probé pero me daba algunos fallos y me lo quité.

Una recomendación cuando algo no se compile hay que intentar dejar el portage en su estado por defecto. Es decir:

```

Sin aceleradores de python.

Ni emerge-progress

CFLAGS brutales

No ~ARCH

...

```

Si con eso sigue sin compilar entonces... otro problema habrá...  :Razz:  Porque los bugs son como las meigas que haberlos hailos.  :Razz: 

----------

## psm1984

Con lo inofensiva que parecia la barrita   :Sad: . En el post en ingles (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42346&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=75) tambien hablan de este problema:

 *Quote:*   

> ATTENTION: 
> 
> the compilation of OPENSSL fails with the progress bar installed. Even if you use NOPROGRESS="yes" 
> 
> emerge -C emerge-progress 
> ...

 

----------

## Camulus

Pues muchísimas gracias por el post, pero me llega 2 dias tarde, que son los que llevo haciendo el paripé, emergiendo el portage, reemergiendo gcc, devanándome los sesos sin encontrar solución.. y resulta que es la @#$%& barra de emerge-progress!!!

Nada.. quitada y a otra cosa mariposa!

GRACIAS

----------

## YosWinK

Pues mira que me alegro que el tiempo que dedicamos a solucionar esto haya servido para algo.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

